# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wer kann am Dienstag (22.04) Surfstuff von Bonn nach Kiel mitnehmen????

## Gast

Hi Leute,

ich studiere seit dem Wintersemester in Kiel und wollte jetzt nach Ostern meine Surfsachen nach Kiel bringen. Leider habe ich kein Auto und wollte mir daher einen Mietwagen nehmen. Aber der ist teuer und deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob nicht jemand nach Ostern sowieso die Route fhrt und noch ein board, 4 Segel, einen Baum und 2 Masten mitnehmen kann? (und natrlich mich ;-) )

Ich muss also von Bad Honnef (10 km sdlich von Bonn) nach Kiel (am besten nach Strande, denn da will ich mein Zeug im Surfclub einlagern)

Selbstverstndlich wre auch ein Spritkostenzuschuss von 40 bis 50 Euro drin!

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glck. Also meldet Euch.

cya on the water

buzza

----------


## Gast

21.04 geht auch

----------


## Gast

hatte ein hnliches problem...schau einfach mal unter www.mitfahrerzentrale.de!

----------

